# What is the value of an R16-500?



## Robbdoe1 (Dec 29, 2008)

Can anyone tell me what the value of an R16-500 is? Are they door stops? I have a chance to pick up a few with remotes and all but I'm not sure they are worth anything.

I also have a chance for a Samsung SIR-4040R and 4080R. Are they worth anything?

Robb


----------



## rolybert (Oct 1, 2008)

Believe it or not if they come with the peanut remote they can fetch some bucks on ebay.(The remotes)


----------



## Robbdoe1 (Dec 29, 2008)

rolybert said:


> Believe it or not if they come with the peanut remote they can fetch some bucks on ebay.(The remotes)


All of them?

Robb


----------



## whitepelican (Feb 15, 2005)

Well, the R16 is not a Tivo unit, so it wouldn't have a peanut remote. It's also most-likely a leased unit, and so would have very little value. If it is actually an owned unit, then it would probably be worth something ($50-$100) because somebody would be able to activate it without extending their DirecTV commitment.

The Samsung units are both Series 2 DirecTivos w/ RID, and if they are both owned (most likely) and clear of any DirecTV contract issues from the previous owners, they would probably each fetch $30-$50 on ebay.


----------



## Robbdoe1 (Dec 29, 2008)

Thanks. I see the R16 is not a Tivo now. Still might be worth picking them all up. 

Can you call Directv and ask about the units like you can with D***?

Robb


----------



## whitepelican (Feb 15, 2005)

Yep. Just get the RID numbers off the boxes to give to the CSR. You might want to try to get ahold of the Access Card department (not sure what it's really called) to be sure to get the correct answers. It seems to me that front line CSRs like to just say "sure, go ahead and buy it, you'll be able to activate it", when sometimes that's not really the case.


----------

